# 9 Walnut Trees



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

Well I cut down 9 walnut trees and I think it was worth it, the land owner wanted them gone and now I have them so look at the pictures and I think it was worth the 4 hour trip. I got right at 700bf I will post better pictures later
Ok check out the new pics


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

That y section will probably be all ugly looking and maybe a little tougher on your equipment. If you would like to ship it to me I will be willing to try it out for you.


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

*already cut up*



Paarker said:


> That y section will probably be all ugly looking and maybe a little tougher on your equipment. If you would like to ship it to me I will be willing to try it out for you.


I have already cut all the logs up 5/4 and sticker should be ready to use in a a few months


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

You're lucky to get those logs.


----------

